# ayuda con fuente en pspice



## panchoco (Nov 10, 2005)

tengo un pequeño problema que me esta complicando la vida, mi problema es el siguiente  tengo que ingresar una fuente de voltaje senoidal que es Vs= 20sen2000(pi)t y no se como se ingresa esos valores en la fuente si alguien sabe desde ya se lo agradesco


----------



## daz (Nov 10, 2005)

Bueno si estas usando una version nueva del pspice debes poner en tu fuente en ACMAG=20, en ACPHASE=-90, y la frecuenca debes ponerla en el menu analysis ==> setup pero recuerda que el pspice trabaja con frecuencia en HZ


----------

